# Rush Limbaugh Isnt the Only Media Misogynist



## Big Don (Mar 4, 2012)

[h=1]Rush Limbaugh Isnt the Only Media Misogynist[/h]The Daily Beast EXCERPT:
(EMPHASIS ADDED)
                                                   [h=2]Rush Limbaugh apologized on Saturday for calling a  Georgetown Law student a slut for testifying about contraception and  starting a firestorm of outrage. Kirsten Powers says the liberals who  led the charge need to start holding their own side accountable.[/h]                                        by                          Kirsten Powers                                        |                                                         March 4, 2012 10:00 AM EST                                             Did you know there is a war on women? 

 Yes,  its true. Chris Matthews, Keith Olbermann, Bill Maher, Matt Taibbi,  and Ed Schultz have been waging it for years with their misogynist  outbursts. There have been boycotts by people on the left who are  outraged that these guys still have jobs. Oh, wait. Sorry, that never  happened.

 Boycotts are reserved for people on the right like Rush Limbaugh, who finally apologized  Saturday for calling a 30-year-old Georgetown Law student, Sandra  Fluke, a slut after she testified before congress about contraception.  Limbaughs apology was likely extracted to stop the departure of any  more advertisers, who were rightly under pressure from liberal groups  outraged by the comments.

   Let  it be shouted from the rooftops that Rush Limbaugh should not have  called Ms. Fluke a slut or, as he added later, a prostitute who should  post her sex tapes. Its unlikely that his apology will assuage the  people on a warpath for his scalp, and after all, why should it? He  spent days attacking a woman as a slut and prostitute and refused to  relent. Now because he doesnt want to lose advertisers, he  apologizes. Whats in order is something more like grovelingand of  course a phone call to Ms. Flukeif you ask me.

 But if Limbaughs actions demand a boycottand they dothen what about the army of swine on the left?

 During the 2008 election Ed Schultz said on his radio show that Sarah Palin set off a bimbo alert.  He called Laura Ingraham a right-wing slut. (He later apologized.) He  once even took to his blog to call yours truly a bimbo for the  offense of quoting him accurately in a _New York Post_ column.

 Keith  Olbermann has said that conservative commentator S.E. Cupp should have  been aborted by her parents, apparently because he finds her having  opinions offensive. He called Michelle Malkin a mashed-up bag of meat  with lipstick. He found it newsworthy to discuss Carrie Prejeans  breasts on his MSNBC show. His solution for dealing with Hillary  Clinton, who he thought should drop out of the presidential race, was to  find somebody who can take her into a room and only he comes out. Olbermann now works for über-leftist and former Democratic vice president Al Gore at Current TV.


The grand pooh-bah of media misogyny is without a doubt Bill Maher.​ <<<SNIP>>>This  is not to suggest that liberalsor feministsnever complain about  misogyny. Many feminist blogs now document attacks on women on the left _and_ the right, including Jezebel, Shakesville, and  the Womens Media Center (which was cofounded by Steinem). But when it  comes to high-profile campaigns to hold these men accountablesuch as  that waged against Limbaughthe real fury seems reserved only for  conservatives, while the men on the left get a wink and a nod as long as  they are carrying water for the liberal cause.


*After all, if Limbaughs outburst is part of the war on women, then what is the routine misogyny of liberal media men?*


*Its  time for some equal-opportunity accountability. Without it, the fight  against media misogyny will continue to be perceived as a proxy war for  the Democratic Party, not a fight for fair treatment of women in the  public square.*
END EXCERPT

I have no problem with Limbaugh's calling a self professed slut, a slut. I heartily believe the world would be a far better place if we all had the courage to call a spade a spade. But, in today's PC idiocy dominated society, even the phrase "calling a spade a spade" is supposedly uncouth.
Yes, it is nice to be nice, but, in my book, honesty is better, even when it is brutal, even when the truth hurts.


----------



## granfire (Mar 4, 2012)

So does that mean you are calling Ms Fluke a slut?

Ah, no, what wait...
The world is full of chauvenist pigs. 
Some are better in hiding it than others. 
Some are being called out on it, more than others. Luck of the draw.

It starts with a guy calling 'the dads' to help with a project involving tools and handy work. Which I found offensive, since I know plenty of women who could out build most men, plus a lot of guys who should not be allowed around a butter knife.

Mysongenist policies are in place in many instances. Just look at the BC/Viagra coverage of your health care provider. Viagra is covered, BC most often not, or only after having the need for it preestablished and approved. No such need for the little blue pill (which, btw has been often prescribed to felon sex offenders, on taxpayer dime...) 

What-his-name lost his job as sports talky guy for calling the basketball team of a school 'nappy headed hos' I personally - if in the shoes of those young women - would have had a blank stare and asked 'who?' since I don't do talk radio....but alas, it was a storm in the water glass...
I have yet to hear the male counter parts to be called thugs. After all, calling them pimps is not really an insult...

Heck, even ballen thinks its ok to call a woman a slut. He said something to the effect that 'she has been called worse' in relation to Ms Fluke. I am sorry, but I can't think of a single insult that is worse than calling a woman promiscuous and for sale. 

So the outcry is that the lefty name callers are not called out on it like the righty name callers.
Cry me a river.
maybe it's because Limbaugh is such a despicable person that he rubs more people the wrong way? 
(just for the record, I think he owes us a floor show after his addiction to drugs. I am sure he didn't buy them outright, but out of the pocket of his insurance provider) 

So what is the argument?
it's certainly not that this sexist argument exists, since a good many MT members do have similar tendencies when cornered, not that they would take it out on their spouses...
But that the righty guy got slammed for it, but not the lefty guy?
Well, if you'd listened to the lefty guy, you could slam him for bashing women folk.


----------



## Big Don (Mar 4, 2012)

Yeah, Fluke is, by her own testimony before Congress, promiscuous, slut is a word for a promiscuous woman, ergo, she's a slut.


> Just look at the BC/Viagra coverage of your health care provider.  Viagra is covered, BC most often not, or only after having the need for  it preestablished and approved.


Viagra is a prescribed when something isn't working as it should be. Birth Control is prescribed to STOP things from working properly, that is a pretty important distinction, IMHO.


> The world is full of chauvenist pigs.


Really, or do cranky, misanthropic women just see it that way?
So, Maher's calling Palin and other women C**ts doesn't bother you, but, Limbaugh calling a slut a slut is beyond the pale?
Wow, just wow.


----------



## granfire (Mar 4, 2012)

Big Don said:


> Yeah, Fluke is, by her own testimony before Congress, promiscuous, slut is a word for a promiscuous woman, ergo, she's a slut.  Viagra is a prescribed when something isn't working as it should be. Birth Control is prescribed to STOP things from working properly, that is a pretty important distinction, IMHO.  Really, or do cranky, misanthropic women just see it that way? So, Maher's calling Palin and other women C**ts doesn't bother you, but, Limbaugh calling a slut a slut is beyond the pale? Wow, just wow.


  Nah, the world is full of them. Twist it as you wish.  Also, Birthcontrol pills have other clinical indications other than preventing pregnancy. Viagra only makes your willy stand up. Going by the divine concept thing, if the willy does not stand on it's own, it's not meant to see action.   So yeah, B**** suffer while we enjoy our blue pills.  Oh, btw, the apology of 'I used the wrong words' is about as insincere as it gets. he's sorry for having to apologize, he still thinks she's a slut, he would have just worded it differently.  And, if you read for comprehension, you'd know I have no use for either mysongenist fool.  (on the flip side, I ain't got no use for the 'victims' either, no, not Ms Fluke, but the likes of Ms Patrick...making her money by looking pretty and being offended when the s word is used to describe them...yeah, the b word slips to the top of the list quickly then, too.)


----------



## ballen0351 (Mar 5, 2012)

granfire said:


> Heck, even ballen thinks its ok to call a woman a slut. He said something to the effect that 'she has been called worse' in relation to Ms Fluke. I am sorry, but I can't think of a single insult that is worse than calling a woman promiscuous and for sale.


I can think of alot worse things to say then slut.  Im more of the who cares its just a word it cant hurt you unless yo ugive it the power to hurt you.  If you dont value Rush's opinion then why on earth do you care what he says?



> So the outcry is that the lefty name callers are not called out on it like the righty name callers.
> Cry me a river.
> maybe it's because Limbaugh is such a despicable person that he rubs more people the wrong way?
> (just for the record, I think he owes us a floor show after his addiction to drugs. I am sure he didn't buy them outright, but out of the pocket of his insurance provider)


So it is ok for some to call a woman a Slut just not me or Rush?  Ed Schultz said on his radio show Laura Ingraham is a right-wing slut. wheres the boycott wheres the list of sponsors to contact?



> Well, if you'd listened to the lefty guy, you could slam him for bashing women folk.


I think your right there nobody actually listens to the Lefty guys so maybe thats why there was no outrage.


----------



## ballen0351 (Mar 5, 2012)

granfire said:


> , Birthcontrol pills have other clinical indications other than preventing pregnancy.


 But that wasnt the use that Fluke was talking about. Listen to what she actually said she was talking about preventing pregnancy NOT using birth control for other medical needs.



> Viagra only makes your willy stand up. Going by the divine concept thing, if the willy does not stand on it's own, it's not meant to see action.   So yeah, B**** suffer while we enjoy our blue pills.


You keep crying about the little blue pill  the reason there is a little blue pill is to make money for drug companies to research other drugs that are not as profitable.


> Oh, btw, the apology of 'I used the wrong words' is about as insincere as it gets. he's sorry for having to apologize, he still thinks she's a slut, he would have just worded it differently.


Hes not sorry and he shouldn't have said he was.


----------



## granfire (Mar 5, 2012)

ballen0351 said:


> I can think of alot worse things to say then slut.  Im more of the who cares its just a word it cant hurt you unless yo ugive it the power to hurt you.  If you dont value Rush's opinion then why on earth do you care what he says?
> 
> 
> So it is ok for some to call a woman a Slut just not me or Rush?  Ed Schultz said on his radio show Laura Ingraham is a &#8220;right-wing slut.&#8221; wheres the boycott wheres the list of sponsors to contact?
> ...



don't be a twit.
Do tell what could be worse than calling a woman a slut. Go for it. It's the single most complete putdown. it casts the person out of polite society. 
Come with anything that is worse than that.

And again, guys, you don't listen.
a chauvenist pig is just that, color of party book does not change a thing.
So 2 people do the same and the outcome is different? That's the way the cookie crumbles I suppose.
Does not mean those other guys are not chauvenist pigs. They got away with it...this time.

But maybe, just maybe....
They have been aiming at women in the public eye, politicians. There is always open season on them (but at least when a lefty is bashing Clinton, you can't call him partisan...)
Rush Limbaugh took potshots at a civilian. Maybe THAT'S what is so disgusting about the situation to a lot of people. 
She is somebody's daughter, sister...

And last but not least, he honed in on the wrong aspect of her testimony...the real medical properties BC pills can have for some women, having nothing to do with actually engaging in intercourse of any kind, just not being miserable or in need of far more invasive treatments. So in his words, sorry Missy, your cysts are just an excuse or crippling cramps...F U, should have not been born a women (=slut).
And since he has really no leg to stand on.... raving about drug addicts while popping pills....etc.

As I mentioned, I don't listen to either windbag. But if you hear one of them calling women sluts and female dogs, by all means, complain.


----------



## granfire (Mar 5, 2012)

ballen0351 said:


> But that wasnt the use that Fluke was talking about. Listen to what she actually said she was talking about preventing pregnancy NOT using birth control for other medical needs.
> 
> 
> You keep crying about the little blue pill  the reason there is a little blue pill is to make money for drug companies to research other drugs that are not as profitable.
> ...




*Healthcare plans *pay for Viagra, with estimated follow up cost of over 10k in the first 9 month...hey, if that's not being paid for having sex, I don't know it.
What's good for the Gander is good for the goose.


maybe he can get BC/BS to pay for his apology...it was a bandaid to stop the bleeding anyhow....


----------



## ballen0351 (Mar 5, 2012)

granfire said:


> don't be a twit.
> Do tell what could be worse than calling a woman a slut. Go for it. It's the single most complete putdown. it casts the person out of polite society.
> Come with anything that is worse than that.


Well I think this is way worse:
Keith  Olbermann has said that conservative commentator S.E. Cupp should have  been aborted by her parents,
Or
Left-wing darling Matt Taibbi wrote  on his blog in 2009, &#8220;When I read [Malkin&#8217;s] stuff, I imagine her  narrating her text, book-on-tape style, with a big, hairy set of balls  in her mouth.&#8221;
Or
Bill Maher has called Palin a &#8220;dumb ****&#8221; and dropped the C-word in describing the former Alaska governor.



> And again, guys, you don't listen.
> a chauvenist pig is just that, color of party book does not change a thing.
> So 2 people do the same and the outcome is different? That's the way the cookie crumbles I suppose.
> Does not mean those other guys are not chauvenist pigs. They got away with it...this time.


You just ignore the fact that the "Outrage" has nothing to do with calling her a slut its all about the "got you" moment to attack Rush the people crying to boycott Rush dont care about Sanda Fluke they care about attacking Rush. 



> But maybe, just maybe....
> They have been aiming at women in the public eye, politicians. There is always open season on them (but at least when a lefty is bashing Clinton, you can't call him partisan...)
> Rush Limbaugh took potshots at a civilian. Maybe THAT'S what is so disgusting about the situation to a lot of people.
> She is somebody's daughter, sister...


So its not sexist if they are public officials?

Bill Maher said of a woman who was harassed while breast-feeding at an Applebee&#8217;s, &#8220;_Don't_ show  me your ****!&#8221; as though a woman feeding her child is trying to flash  Maher. (Here&#8217;s a way to solve his problem: don&#8217;t stare at a strangers&#8217;  breasts). Then, his coup de grâce: &#8220;And by the way, there is a place  where breasts and food do go together. It&#8217;s called Hooters!&#8221;



> And last but not least, he honed in on the wrong aspect of her testimony...the real medical properties BC pills can have for some women, having nothing to do with actually engaging in intercourse of any kind, just not being miserable or in need of far more invasive treatments. So in his words, sorry Missy, your cysts are just an excuse or crippling cramps...F U, should have not been born a women (=slut).
> And since he has really no leg to stand on.... raving about drug addicts while popping pills....etc.


The 1st 5 min of her testomony were all about preventing pregnancy he honed in on exactly what she said.  That was what she started with so that was the most important to her
From the Law students for reproductive justice web site where Sandra fluke was a chap. president:
*Reproductive justice will exist *when  all people can exercise the rights and access the resources they need  to thrive and to *decide whether, when, and how to have and parent  children* with dignity, free from discrimination, coercion, or violence.





> As I mentioned, I don't listen to either windbag. But if you hear one of them calling women sluts and female dogs, by all means, complain.


  Its now been drawn to your attention but instead of equal outrage you made excuses for the left


----------



## ballen0351 (Mar 5, 2012)

granfire said:


> *Healthcare plans *pay for Viagra, with estimated follow up cost of over 10k in the first 9 month...hey, if that's not being paid for having sex, I don't know it.
> What's good for the Gander is good for the goose.


So you admit Rush was right in what he called her


----------



## granfire (Mar 5, 2012)

ballen0351 said:


> So you admit Rush was right in what he called her



No.
She was not talking about Viagra.
But following his line of thinking, he should have offered vids of himself...
And I don't think anybody would want to see that....EVER.


So no, quit twisting things around.
The outcry is about something that is beneficial for women not being paid for, while the benefits for men have been silently included. 
Oh, right, and many times to convicted felon sex offenders. Nice touch. Because a man has to be able to use his Willy. 

Now we are back at calling women names, since, lets face it, there is no equivalent insult for a man. Gay whore, maybe....but not even close.

A woman that makes ripples is a B****, discredit her completely by calling her a slut. 

So where is your point? 
WHAT is your point?

Aside from women need to pay for their own BC...


----------



## ballen0351 (Mar 5, 2012)

granfire said:


> No.
> So where is your point?
> WHAT is your point?
> 
> Aside from women need to pay for their own BC...


My point is NOBODY cares she was called a slut they only care that RUSH called her a slut.  Your either against all Sexist comments or your not.  The same people calling for Rush to be fired are some of the same ones mentioned in this article that are just as bad.  So all this fake "outrage" is silly.  Carbonite is one of Rush's Sponsors that pulled the plug. The CEO made some comment about his daughter being around the same age as Fluke and what he said was an outrage.  Well Carbonite also sponsors the Howard Stern show so are they against the behavior or against the behavior when its Rush?


----------



## billc (Mar 5, 2012)

This was never going to be about religious freedom, which it is of course, because the main stream media wants obama re-elected and going after Rush and republicans as a party is part of the plan.  If Obama was so concerned about women being insulted, he would give back all the money he received from maher, and all the other lefties who have verbally attacked conservative women with the worst language imaginable.


----------



## elder999 (Mar 5, 2012)

Big Don said:


> I have no problem with Limbaugh's calling a self professed slut, a slut. I heartily believe the world would be a far better place if we all had the courage to call a spade a spade. But, in today's PC idiocy dominated society, even the phrase "calling a spade a spade" is supposedly uncouth.
> Yes, it is nice to be nice, but, in my book, honesty is better, even when it is brutal, even when the truth hurts.



Where, exactly, in her testimony, did she profess to being a &#8220;slut?&#8221;

Moreover, I've never understood-since I was old enough to understand what those words meant-why is it that if a _*ma*_n is thought to be promiscuous he&#8217;s a _&#8220;ladies man,&#8221; a &#8220;rake,&#8221; a &#8220;ladykiller,&#8221; a &#8220;playboy,_&#8221; even a &#8220;pimp,&#8221; or a &#8220;stud,&#8221; but a woman&#8217;s a &#8220;slut?&#8221;

I mean, I've actually been called a "slut," once or twice, back in the day, but it was usually with a laugh and a wink......even if it was _true_. :lol:

Just sayin&#8217;. 

And, in actuality, Don, &#8220;call a spade a spade,&#8221; dates back to Plutarch&#8217;s _Apothegmata Laconica, _circa 180 BC, and clearly was minstranslated from &#8220;trough&#8221; to &#8220;shovel&#8221; or &#8220;spade&#8221; by Erasmus, then later translated to &#8220;spade&#8221; in English, circa 1550-it means an instrument for digging, and always has.Nothing at all "uncouth" about it, unless you're the kind of moron who confuses _niggardly_ with......other words...:lol:



Big Don said:


> Yeah, Fluke is, by her own testimony before Congress, promiscuous, slut is a word for a promiscuous woman, ergo, she's a slut.



You should read her testimony-most of it was about other women and medical problems that could have been prevented if their insurance covered the pill.*None* of it was about her own behavior, sexual or otherwise.

Fer instance:



> &#8220;And especially in the last week, I have heard more and more of their stories. On a daily basis, I hear yet from another woman from Georgetown or from another school or who works for a religiously-affiliated employer, and they tell me that they have suffered financially and emotionally and medically because of this lack of coverage.
> &#8220;And so, I&#8217;m here today to share their voices, and I want to thank you for allowing them &#8211; not me &#8211; to be heard.
> &#8220;A friend of mine, for example, has polycystic ovarian syndrome, and she has to take prescription birth control to stop cysts from growing on her ovaries. Her prescription is technically covered by Georgetown&#8217;s insurance because it&#8217;s not intended to prevent pregnancyFor my friend and 20% of the women in her situation, she never got the insurance company to cover her prescription. Despite verifications of her illness from her doctor, her claim was denied repeatedly on the assumption that she really wanted birth control to prevent pregnancy. She&#8217;s gay. So clearly polycystic ovarian syndrome was a much more urgent concern than accidental pregnancy for her.
> &#8220;After months paying over $100 out-of-pocket, she just couldn&#8217;t afford her medication anymore, and she had to stop taking it.
> ...





Big Don said:


> Viagra is a prescribed when something isn't working as it should be. Birth Control is prescribed to STOP things from working properly, that is a pretty important distinction, IMHO.



Viagra is also often prescribed when something is still working just as it should be, just not as......_readily_ as when it was 16 years old.Dude-you don&#8217;t need Viagra, but you want some? _Just tell the doc_-they always have samples. I&#8217;ve got a really cute little 26 year old girl for a doctor, I&#8217;d be a little insulted at her always offering it, if it weren&#8217;t for the constant barrage of commercials, my gray hair, and my young-looking, hot wife. :lol:

Frankly, the stuff scares the crap out of me. :lfao:




ballen0351 said:


> But that wasnt the use that Fluke was talking about. Listen to what she actually said she was talking about preventing pregnancy NOT using birth control for other medical needs.



Actually, as I said, her entire testimony was about using birth control for other medical needs. And, of course, the consequences of not being able to obtain it, the humiliation of being doubted and interrogated by their insurers, etc., etc., etc.

**** like this is why I say it&#8217;s _women's business_, and none of my business-_because I have a penis_, y&#8217;know?Wash it. Mind where I put it. Wrap it up. Got married. Got snipped. 

Pretty much covers my end of things, aside from knowing how to use it....:lfao:

Sheesh.


----------



## billc (Mar 5, 2012)

This response to democrat party spokesman/main stream media journalist, David Gregory, is one reason to like Newt Gingrich. 

http://www.breitbart.com/Breitbart-TV?id={1825A521-37E2-4148-9460-03ECDA9A88E2}&title=Asked About Rush Newt Turns Tables On Elite Media

Too bad there are so many bad points about Newt on the other side.  He does take on the main stream media/democrat party spokesmen rather well.


----------



## elder999 (Mar 5, 2012)

View attachment 16165


----------



## Big Don (Mar 5, 2012)

When he had his heart scare a while back, he said on air that he doesn't have health insurance. He pays cash. But, thanks for further avoiding the FACT that liberals get a pass when saying offensive things, be they about women, gays, Indian immigrants, black people, Jews...


----------



## WC_lun (Mar 5, 2012)

Big Don said:


> When he had his heart scare a while back, he said on air that he doesn't have health insurance. He pays cash. But, thanks for further avoiding the FACT that liberals get a pass when saying offensive things, be they about women, gays, Indian immigrants, black people, Jews...




This is such a juvinile excuse if I've ever seen one.  Because someone else is doing it does not make it okay.  What was said was vile and showed ignorance on so many levels.  If someone other than Rush had said it, it would be equally as vile.  Defending his remarks because you believe others are saying equally as disturbing nonsense tells me you don't really care about the content of what is being said by anyone, just whose team the person plays for.  That is sad.


----------



## Big Don (Mar 5, 2012)

WC_lun said:


> This is such a juvinile excuse if I've ever seen one.  Because someone else is doing it does not make it okay.  What was said was vile and showed ignorance on so many levels.  If someone other than Rush had said it, it would be equally as vile.  Defending his remarks because you believe others are saying equally as disturbing nonsense tells me you don't really care about the content of what is being said by anyone, just whose team the person plays for.  That is sad.



No, what is juvenile, is holding some people accountable for their actions, and not others. I didn't say it made it OK. I have said, others, like Maher, Letterman, Sharpton, Jesse Jackson, Hillary Clinton and Joe Biden have been given a pass because their political outlook is deemed proper by some.


----------



## crushing (Mar 6, 2012)

For Limbaugh to ask this question would be the same as calling himself a slut.



elder999 said:


> View attachment 16165


----------



## granfire (Mar 6, 2012)

crushing said:


> For Limbaugh to ask this question would be the same as calling himself a slut.



But unless a very feminine gay guy called him that, it would not be an insult....


----------



## cdunn (Mar 6, 2012)

Someone else's comments I found interesting. Summary:



> ...enough with hauling out our own nasty little prejudices to try to tell each other why Limbaugh is bad. Isn&#8217;t it about damned time we just call him what he is&#8211;a selfish, lying, exploitive creep who makes his living by damaging our country and our democratic processes? Isn&#8217;t it enough to do that without having to turn ourselves into pale copies of him and suggest that maybe we agreed with him a little bit all along?



Some thoughts of mine: Rush did not engage in a tossed-off, one time insult. He engaged in a protracted, multi-session tirade (likely) designed to poison the well of discourse on the matter. And he went and picked a fight with a group of people who are savvy enough to know how to hit back, at a time when they are under extremely heavy assault by the regressive elements of our society. And then he had the gall to issue an 'apology' that read, "I'm right, you're wrong, so very sorry. Your bad!" Therefore, I don't feel bad that he's losing the fight he went and picked. Not at all. (For the record, I wouldn't mind Maher or Sharpton shutting up, either, but I'll work with what I got.)


----------



## Big Don (Mar 6, 2012)

Yeah, it is a shame he didn't call her a whore. The National Organization of Women might have endorsed him...


----------



## elder999 (Mar 6, 2012)

Big Don said:


> Yeah, it is a shame he didn't call her a whore. The National Organization of Women might have endorsed him...




He called her a "prostitute." Same-same....


----------



## RandomPhantom700 (Mar 6, 2012)

cdunn said:


> Someone else's comments I found interesting. Summary:
> 
> 
> 
> Some thoughts of mine: Rush did not engage in a tossed-off, one time insult. He engaged in a protracted, multi-session tirade (likely) designed to poison the well of discourse on the matter. And he went and picked a fight with a group of people who are savvy enough to know how to hit back, at a time when they are under extremely heavy assault by the regressive elements of our society. And then he had the gall to issue an 'apology' that read, "I'm right, you're wrong, so very sorry. Your bad!" Therefore, I don't feel bad that he's losing the fight he went and picked. Not at all. (For the record, I wouldn't mind Maher or Sharpton shutting up, either, but I'll work with what I got.)



That's kinda how you could tell his apology was ********.  He didn't apologize for slandering the woman or calling her a slut, he apologized for the words he chose.  I hope his sponsors pull their advertising anyway, get him off the air.


----------



## Big Don (Mar 6, 2012)

elder999 said:


> He called her a "prostitute." Same-same....


But, it is OK for Jerry Brown to call Whitman a whore? But, when Limbaugh does it, it is WRONG? No, no double standard exists...


----------



## cdunn (Mar 6, 2012)

RandomPhantom700 said:


> That's kinda how you could tell his apology was ********. He didn't apologize for slandering the woman or calling her a slut, he apologized for the words he chose. I hope his sponsors pull their advertising anyway, get him off the air.



The liberal news sites put the count at 20 sponsors pulled so far, including 2 who claimed not to be paying enough attention to their buying agency in the first place, and at least one radio station. The more neutral news sites have a slower cycle, and are still behind.


----------

